# CK vs CK MB



## CJPoth (May 8, 2010)

My question is, can you code a CK (82550) and a CK MB (82553) if drawn and resulted at the same time?  I understand the difference between the two tests but I receive conflicting information.  Some of our physicians specifically order CK MB, Myoglobin, and Troponin for the cardiac enzyme testing.  The lab will result CK, CK MB, Myoglobin, and Troponin and charge for all 4.  Isn't the CK a part of the CK MB?  Is this unbundling?


----------

